
Glimpse into the Future of AI Customer Service: The Next Frontier of Support Ops - pucknkhaos
https://thinkrelay.com/blog/future-of-ai-customer-service/
======
jsonne
I remember Peter Thiel was big on AI assisted in his book. I think it does
make sense because as advanced as bots are getting with customer support there
exists potentially catastrophic errors due to lack of context that only a
human would have.

------
pdp816
Really interesting stuff! Will share.

